# ¿Smaller stickers?



## Mr.Toad (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello everyone. I just received my new CII; their stickers measure 1.4 cm. I was wondering if those stickers are sold in somewhere. Perhaps it would be fine if we tell to Cubesmith that smaller stickers are needed for a large part of modern cubes, which don't fit with the stickers of 1.6 cm (F, FII, CII, Ghost Hand...).

What do you think?

PD: Sorry for my English, I hope you understand me.


----------



## GermanCube (Jan 15, 2010)

Great idea!!!

I actually thought about the same thing today, because my C-II stickers are starting to wear off slowly.

So yeah, I'd buy these smaller stickers (bright colors would be nice ).


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 15, 2010)

For now you can cut your own.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a good idea, smaller stickers. Someone should go suggest it to them.

If you don't want to wait for them to start selling those, I suggest the circular 3x3 stickers (1.47cm diameter) or the 4x4 stickers (1.26 cm square).


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jan 15, 2010)

Well then, please, that an anglophone send them an e-mail on behalf of the community.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 15, 2010)

Good idea. Just wanted to point out that normal cubesmith stickers can work on a CII, they just wrap around the curve of the edge a bit. It hasn't caused any problems and there doesn't seem to be any noticeable change to their durability.


----------



## PopBuyingJack (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.popbuying.com/search.pb/categry.0~keyword.sticker

Did these sticker work for you?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice. Didn't know they had stickers in popbuying. They're a bit expensive though, compared to cubesmith. (But then there's the awesome free shipping as well )


----------



## Zubon (Jan 15, 2010)

Why don't you just put 4x4 stickers on your cube?
They fit most mini cubes perfectly.

Sure, some of them are wasted but one set of 4x4 stickers has 16 stickers so you can sticker 2 cubes with them.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 16, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Sure, some of them are wasted but one set of 4x4 stickers has 16 stickers so you can sticker 2 cubes with them.



Er, how? Two cubes needs 18 stickers of each color.


----------



## Zubon (Jan 16, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Zubon said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, some of them are wasted but one set of 4x4 stickers has 16 stickers so you can sticker 2 cubes with them.
> ...




Sorry, that wasn't so clear.
One sheet of 4x4 stickers has 16 stickers so some of them are wasted. However, if you sticker 2 cubes, you can use the left-over stickers for one extra cube etc. The spares don't have to be thrown out.


----------



## Crystl (Jan 16, 2010)

I think this sticker will fit you : 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220541355253


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 16, 2010)

you should like these stickers:

http://cubeforyou.com/product-614.html


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jan 16, 2010)

What size are they?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 16, 2010)

C4U size.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Jan 16, 2010)

¿14 mm?


----------



## Logan (Jan 16, 2010)

Crystl said:


> I think this sticker will fit you :
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220541355253



I would go with these, not the c4y ones. These are 1.5cm.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 16, 2010)

Logan said:


> Crystl said:
> 
> 
> > I think this sticker will fit you :
> ...



you didn't even look at the description of the c4u stickers, did you?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 16, 2010)

Mr.Toad said:


> ¿14 mm?



it's 15 nm vinyl. same material as cubesmith.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 16, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Mr.Toad said:
> 
> 
> > ¿14 mm?
> ...



Them's some small stickers.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 16, 2010)

MTGjumper said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Toad said:
> ...



Tweezers and Microscope.


----------



## Crystl (Jan 17, 2010)

I think the new cube4you vinyl stickers are size 15mm, however, 2usd per set is expensive, I think I can go at 1 USD/set .

And for the sticker which I'm selling on eBay, I'll have a site opening soon, and the price will be reduced.


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 18, 2010)

Crystl said:


> I think the new cube4you vinyl stickers are size 15mm, however, 2usd per set is expensive, I think I can go at 1 USD/set .
> 
> And for the sticker which I'm selling on eBay, I'll have a site opening soon, and the price will be reduced.



Perhaps popbuying could sell theses stickers ? I'm ok with you, 16 mm are a little bigger for a type C II.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jan 18, 2010)

Tribox sells stickers in different sizes. There smalest size is 14.5 mm and they are very cheap only $1.10.http://store.tribox.jp/USD/Home.html


----------



## olivier131 (Jan 18, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Tribox sells stickers in different sizes. There smalest size is 14.5 mm and they are very cheap only $1.10.http://store.tribox.jp/USD/Home.html



Ok, it's good for the price, not for shipping...
$6.00 if total amout < 20$ !


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jan 19, 2010)

I would suggest adding something to the order or combining orders with a friend. =]


----------



## foxdi (Jan 20, 2010)

crystl`s stickers looked really good . almost the same like tribox  . except for different tone of colour material used X_X .


----------



## olivier131 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've just get my Micro type a from popbuying, the size is 46 mm, it's a good cube. I notice that stickers are not all the same, there is 3 sizes.

Center : 14x14 mm
Edger : 14x12 mm
Corner : 12x12 mm

Very disturbing !!!


----------

